# just a small piece of titanium



## Data (Nov 5, 2006)

HeHe


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*

do I even want to know how many thousands of dollars that cost?


----------



## karlthev (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*

Whoa Dave!! Is this for my special-ordered "Karlthev SPY"...or two...??? Watcha gonna do with it?


Karl


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*

I've never seen that much titanium in my life! (next to a space shuttle)


----------



## jch79 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*

You're building that treehouse of of Titanium bricks, aren't you?
I knew it!


----------



## Data (Nov 5, 2006)

It is 6al-4v and weighs 60 lb. 

There is a better than even chance it will find its way into a 007 or two.

I have already cut up a few smaller pieces on my band saw and it cuts very nice but slow. My band saw has coolant spray.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Data (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*



jch79 said:


> You're building that treehouse of of Titanium bricks, aren't you?
> I knew it!



:rock:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread Dave, but that chair... does it have 4 or 5 wheels? 4-wheel chairs are dangerous because they have a tendency to spontaneously flip. If it's got 4 wheels, pitch it before it changes your life for the worse!


----------



## Macaw (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: just a small peice of titanium*

I haven't seen that much Ti since I got laid off from Boeing. Whatcha gonna do with it? Edit: Oops, I just read what you have planned. Can't wait to see the world's first T1 Spy 007!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## jtice (Nov 5, 2006)

..... oo: I just got a stiffy. 

~John


----------



## tedjanxt (Nov 5, 2006)

> My band saw has coolant spray.



Good Lord it better!


----------



## Ledean (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Ledean (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry double post .


----------



## Nubo (Nov 5, 2006)

Ledean said:


> Sorry double post .



It's ok to say "Wow", twice.


----------



## Data (Nov 5, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Not to hijack this thread Dave, but that chair... does it have 4 or 5 wheels? 4-wheel chairs are dangerous because they have a tendency to spontaneously flip. If it's got 4 wheels, pitch it before it changes your life for the worse!



I hate that chair anyway, now I have a good excuse to chuck it !!


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 7, 2006)

So what are you going to do with that?

Yaesumofo


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 7, 2006)

Data said:


> I hate that chair anyway, now I have a good excuse to chuck it !!



Hey, are those untie resistant safety shoelaces? Cause if they are not then you need to chuck them cause they are unsafe and might sponaneously untie and trip you up. 

:lolsign:


----------



## jch79 (Dec 7, 2006)

His saw is still cutting through it... it's beeing going for a month now.


----------



## kenster (Dec 7, 2006)

:wow: Dave, it will have to be in payments but ...........I`ll take it! Man, that is going to be a sweet jumbo size Ti Spy flashlight to add to my collection!:naughty: 



Hehe!


----------



## Coop (Dec 7, 2006)

how much would shipping to the Netherlands be on that??


----------



## Data (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL, I buy my band saw blades in six packs . . . no wait that's the beer! :hairpull:


----------

